# best all round grain weight for 7mm rem mag



## mudfish45 (Jun 29, 2009)

whats the best all round grain weight for 7mm rem mag


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

160 grain will do it all. :sniper:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have had good luck with 140gr. Nosler BTs, and Barnes Triple Shocks.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Best all purpose weight is 160, best all purpose 160 grain bullet is the Nosler Accubond...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing..... I love the 140 Nossler Accubond that I am shooting now.

I am going on an elk hunt and am wondering it this would be a good bullet choice or should I jump up to the 160 grain accubond.


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nosler 160gr AccuBond is a leathel round. Second choice would be the 150 Balistic Tip. The BT is All I ever used before the AC's came out.

Chuck Smith: 140gr, even in an AC is a bit on the light side for 350+ Elk. 160gr would be much better, and if you have an UltraMag level weapon, 200gr AccuBond is a real good ballance between distance and accuracy. Me personally, I wouldn't shoot anything lighter than 200gr at Elk.


----------



## Fireman13 (Oct 23, 2006)

I load 160s Sierra Game Kings for shorter range big game. 140 and 150 give flatter traj. Barnes TSX work well and hold their mass after hard bone hits. Not a fan of Ballistic tips after seeing splatter and bounce off sage goats. Barnes run through solid and don't make a mess.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you sayng a ballistic tip bounced off a goat and splattered? If so , sounds like you may have been using a varmint bullet, even then it must have been GOATZILLA!


----------

